# Poorboy's blue paste, collinite 476s or Soft99 fusso dark?



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey yall. As the title suggests I'm after a wax (my first proper wax) for my flame red '99 corsa b. My wash stage for when i do a 'spring clean' around about april time, would be 
•pre wash with Demon Shine RDS or stardrops Apc
•2BM with Megs gold class (which is brilliant)
•dry using one of those big blue towels with the orange lining
•clay with Megs clay
•polish with autoglym SRP, which is the only thing i have used that brings the red back
•wax-this is what i need

I've kind of narrowed my choices down to three: Poorboy's blue paste; Colli 476s; Soft99 fusso dark

So i've read a lot about Poorboy's blue, quite like the fact that it smells of bubblegum! Seems to be quite a 'value for money' wax which i like and because I'm not a professional detailer, something cheap and cheerful should do me. But will it be good enough for this time of year, in terms of durability?

Then Soft99 fusso dark seems like a big contender. The durability is attractive especially on a fading flame red. However, the chemical smell kind of puts me off. And is the finish good in terms of wetness?

And finally, Colli 476s. I've read everywhere that it's a brilliant winter wax and has good durability. But what is the finish like?

My question is, what looks the best and will be best suited to April/summery weather?
Also, are there after Christmas sales with detailing products or am I being ambitious?
Thanks, Rían


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Fusso looks lovely, really wet and the beading is second to none :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

For ease of use and longevity, I would go for the fusso dark.

For longevity go for coli (needs to be applied ultra thinly for ease of use, and you need to be careful around trim)

For a nice smell, Natty's.

I really think you will struggle to see the difference in finish between them.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

fatdazza said:


> For ease of use and longevity, I would go for the fusso dark.
> 
> For longevity go for coli (needs to be applied ultra thinly for ease of use, and you need to be careful around trim)
> 
> ...


So do you think price and availability os a deciding factor between finish?
Will any of them protect against UV rays, so as to stop fading?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

476 is not that tricky to use,sure if your heavy handed if will be a nightmare but thinly it buffs off easily leaving a good finish with superb beading and bomb proof durability.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

natty smells amazing, looks very nice but durability is poor (imho)
i would go for other wax.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

greymda said:


> natty smells amazing, looks very nice but durability is poor (imho)
> i would go for other wax.


How long would you get with an application of Nattys?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Rían P said:


> So do you think price and availability os a deciding factor between finish?
> Will any of them protect against UV rays, so as to stop fading?


All waxes will prevent oxidisation (a common problem with single stage red pain).

As regards price, there is not a great deal between the 3, especially if you are only waxing the one car as one tub of any will outlast you car.

I like the durability of fusso, and the fact that it does not mark trim. Smell is not the best (like coli), but I can live with that. With fusso and coli, you could always top up with a summer wax at a later date if you wanted something a little "wetter" (i.e. oilier).


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Rían P said:


> How long would you get with an application of Nattys?


i got ~6 weeks at best.
now using Collinite 845. several months and still counting.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I've not used fusso so can't comment

476 is a good wax use it thin, wouldn't bother with the nattys if it was me

Have a look at bilt hamber finis wax just as durable 

Unless you want to turn the notch up in which case bmd have a sale on and you can get a tester pot from £18 for 50ml which is easy on and easy off and enough to do a few coats on your car

As said above you'll see no difference in finish with the above 3, to be honest it's all in the prep rather than the price anyway just something nice about using a nice lsp....bit like wearing next jeans or a pair of armanis feels nice but no better....


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Dougnorwich said:


> I've not used fusso so can't comment
> 
> 476 is a good wax use it thin, wouldn't bother with the nattys if it was me
> 
> ...


What BMD wax would you suggest for a flame red b? The waxes seem quite good value with the sale on some


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

If you're using Autoglym SRP as a base of LSP, my recommendation is AG HD Wax.
SRP doesn't effect durability of HD Wax and with that combo, you go easily through winter months. It's also pretty pleasure to use if compared to Colli 476.

Colli 476 is really durable, but can't beat Bilt-Hamber Finis-Wax which might be most durable of any current waxes on market.. :tumbleweed:

I haven't used Fusso or Poorboys, so can't say anything about those..


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

btw bilt hamber has a new wax, and is priced pretty decent too
http://www.bilthamber.com/double-speed-wax


----------



## NissanFan (Mar 27, 2010)

My vote is for Natty's Blue. It was the first botique wax I purchased and I still use it from time to time. It is meant for darker colored cars, but would still look really great on red. They also make a Natty's Red for warm colored cars (red, orange, yellow, etc) that could be another great option for you. 

I haven't used the other two waxes you've mentioned...so I won't comment on them.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

Rían P said:


> What BMD wax would you suggest for a flame red b? The waxes seem quite good value with the sale on some


i have morpheus on some panels at the moment,super easy on/off leaves a very deep glossy finish.:thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Rían P said:


> What BMD wax would you suggest for a flame red b? The waxes seem quite good value with the sale on some


Go with Morpheus mate, you seem to want some durability and sparkle which this will give you over a show wax

Top draw stuff, so easy to use its unreal


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

NissanFan said:


> My vote is for Natty's Blue. It was the first botique wax I purchased and I still use it from time to time. It is meant for darker colored cars, but would still look really great on red. They also make a Natty's Red for warm colored cars (red, orange, yellow, etc) that could be another great option for you.
> 
> I haven't used the other two waxes you've mentioned...so I won't comment on them.


Not sure I'd call it a boutique wax to be honest my local wiper blade shop sells it


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

greymda said:


> btw bilt hamber has a new wax, and is priced pretty decent too
> http://www.bilthamber.com/double-speed-wax


well worth a try there finis wax has outlasted colli in many test. the double speed wax is said to well outlast there finis and easy to use.


----------



## NissanFan (Mar 27, 2010)

Dougnorwich said:


> Not sure I'd call it a boutique wax to be honest my local wiper blade shop sells it


When you're first getting in to detailing and you're only used to buying the liquid wax from the local auto store...Natty's would be considered botique lol.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Love Fusso


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

NissanFan said:


> When you're first getting in to detailing and you're only used to buying the liquid wax from the local auto store...Natty's would be considered botique lol.


I think I should catch a plane over and wd should discuss this over a few buds in the Florida sun mate......


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

With the right preparation they will all look the same in the dry. They should also be applied the same - thinly, so each pot would last ages.

As for durability, Collinite is very durable, as is Fusso Soft99 - whether one is more durable than the other I can't say, but I do prefer the longer term water behaviour of the Fusso.

Bilt Hamber's waxes are, as said also very durable.

Why smell should be a factor I have no idea.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

LuckyStrike said:


> If you're using Autoglym SRP as a base of LSP, my recommendation is AG HD Wax.
> SRP doesn't effect durability of HD Wax and with that combo, you go easily through winter months. It's also pretty pleasure to use if compared to Colli 476.
> 
> Colli 476 is really durable, but can't beat Bilt-Hamber Finis-Wax which might be most durable of any current waxes on market.. :tumbleweed:
> ...


HD wax is around about £40 isn't it? I don't really know if i could justify that much on wax, but thanks for the suggestion. If it's ever on sale, i'll keep it in mind


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

buy a sample pot of something nice like bmd or bouncers vanilla ice


----------



## NissanFan (Mar 27, 2010)

Dougnorwich said:


> I think I should catch a plane over and wd should discuss this over a few buds in the Florida sun mate......


Now you're talking my language!!


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

NissanFan said:


> Now you're talking my language!!


Flight out in the morning ?


----------



## NissanFan (Mar 27, 2010)

Dougnorwich said:


> Flight out in the morning ?


I'm actually freezing my a$$ off in Chicago, IL through the New Year lol. I couldn't imagine trying to detail a car in 8 degree weather.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Rían P said:


> Hey yall. As the title suggests I'm after a wax (my first proper wax) for my flame red '99 corsa b. My wash stage for when i do a 'spring clean' around about april time, would be
> •pre wash with Demon Shine RDS or stardrops Apc
> •2BM with Megs gold class (which is brilliant)
> •dry using one of those big blue towels with the orange lining
> ...


Assuming you stick to the three you have narrowed it down to as per your original post and having all three you mentioned myself, I would go with fusso.

If you decide on something different then the list could be endless.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

roscopervis said:


> With the right preparation they will all look the same in the dry. They should also be applied the same - thinly, so each pot would last ages.
> 
> As for durability, Collinite is very durable, as is Fusso Soft99 - whether one is more durable than the other I can't say, but I do prefer the longer term water behaviour of the Fusso.
> 
> ...


I think that smell is as much of a factor as price and durability. At the end of the day, you want to enjoy waxing your car, but how could you if your wax smelt like a tub of chemicals? I just think that a nice smell makes the process a bit more pleasurable that's all.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

SPARTAN said:


> Assuming you stick to the three you have narrowed it down to as per your original post and having all three you mentioned myself, I would go with fusso.
> 
> If you decide on something different then the list could be endless.


I do appreciate with the amount of different waxes available, not only would it take you years to try them all, it would cost you, possibly two or three fortunes to do so!

Also what makes you say that Fusso's the best? Is it the durability? The shine?


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

If you don't like a chemical smell that's colli and fusso out then


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

I've used all three on two of my cars. One in silver one in black. In my opinion the fusso gave a better 'shine' than the other two. Durability wise I think fusso edges it over the colli but probably not a lot in it.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Considering the chemical smell of Fusso and Colli, could anyone suggest a wax/sealant with similar properties to that of Fusso and Colli, but with a nicer smell?


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

We did mate bmd 

Taurus smells of mangos, Morpheus is melons I belive


----------



## NissanFan (Mar 27, 2010)

You could look at Wolfgang Fuzion. It has a nice smell and pretty decent durability.


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

First of all don't dry the car before claying it. The extra water on the surface will aid lubrication and will save you time. 

Try not to get caught up in the whole "what wax looks better" debate because they all look the same. 

Your saying you want a wax for the summer so you should be looking for a wax that is enjoyable to use and nice to apply. Why would you wanna wax your car on a summers evening with something that smells of solvents and is average to use? 

Ask yourself do you really want mega durability? Waxes that last 6 months + are all well and good but after a couple of months you'll wanna give the car another layer of wax anyways so the durability is irrelevant. 

I'd really recommend looking for a summer wax that's nice to use. As an example Bouncers 22 or Britemax Vantage are really well priced and have that nice feeling when you use them. There's loads of nice waxes out there so these are just an example and a couple of favourites of mine. When summer ends and you want the durability continue using your chosen wax but buy a bottle of gtechniq c2v3 for £6 and every now and again just give it a wipe over to top up the protection. 

Out of the three waxes you mentioned Nattys seems best suited to what you want.


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

jack-c said:


> Try not to get caught up in the whole "what wax looks better" debate because they all look the same.


That's right, all look almost same top of *Perfect Paint*.
Biggest differences between LSP's comes from application, scent, image/hype/presentation and durability (and price  ).

Like jack-c wrote, Britemax Vantage might be great choice for you. Pleasure to apply, coconut scent, durability around 3-4 months and well priced atm. Frost sell it at £25 (RRP around £40). I haven't used any Britemax products until yesterday. Just bought Vantage, Extreme Elements, Blackmax, Spray & Shine and Clean Max. First impressions, i love these!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi mate. 476 Is excelllent. However, if you're worried about U.V damage, then to help the most, I would suggest a thorough machine polish followed by a good sealant or coating. Wolf's Body Wrap is a superb product.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

jack-c said:


> First of all don't dry the car before claying it. The extra water on the surface will aid lubrication and will save you time.
> 
> Try not to get caught up in the whole "what wax looks better" debate because they all look the same.
> 
> ...


Firstly Jack-C, thanks for taking the time to write such a detailed and informative response! 
Thinking about it, mega durability probably isn't what i'm after. After a few months it's likely that i'll want to re wax the car, as part of the wash process to give the motor that 'just waxed' feeling and look. I quite like the waxing process, it's quite calming and effortless, compared to claying or polishing. It's just a nice way to finish the wash process.
The fact that i'm going to be using the wax and be spending money on buying it, I want to enjoy using it, which is why smell is quite important to me. It's like a pair of boots. Even though they might be the most hard wearing, sturdy boots, if you don't like the style or colour of them, you won't buy them (maybe this is just me) so if i'm going to buy a wax, i'd like it to suit what i'm after.

I'll definitely take into account Bouncers 22 and Britemax Vantage, as well as the gtechniq c2v3, which whould help the durability of say Nattys blue, without sacrificing the nice nattys smell for the likes of Fusso.
After this i think my underline feeling is to go with Nattys blue.
Thanks again and all the best, Rían


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

LuckyStrike said:


> That's right, all look almost same top of *Perfect Paint*.
> Biggest differences between LSP's comes from application, scent, image/hype/presentation and durability (and price  ).
> 
> Like jack-c wrote, Britemax Vantage might be great choice for you. Pleasure to apply, coconut scent, durability around 3-4 months and well priced atm. Frost sell it at £25 (RRP around £40). I haven't used any Britemax products until yesterday. Just bought Vantage, Extreme Elements, Blackmax, Spray & Shine and Clean Max. First impressions, i love these!


Hello, thanks LuckyStrike for your detailed reponse! I'll definitely have a look into Britemax vantage. I like the idea of the coconut smell as well as the current price ! The durability seems enough, if you know what i mean. 
I too, have never before experienced any Britemax products so i'll take a look at some of the other products that you've mentioned there.
Thanks, Rían


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

President Swirl said:


> Hi mate. 476 Is excelllent. However, if you're worried about U.V damage, then to help the most, I would suggest a thorough machine polish followed by a good sealant or coating. Wolf's Body Wrap is a superb product.


Hi, thanks for replying, i don't have a DA or anything, although i do have an old red Sealey polisher with a woolen pad on it that someone gave to my da years ago, so thats as close i'll get toa proper machine polish, except for the halfords polisher i have.
I read a review on the Wolf's body wrap there on a silver Renault Megane, that's on here and the reflections got were mad! I'll look into it soon, if funds allow!
Thanks, Rían


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Rìan, I completely agree with everything you said.

I know it's hard choosing a new wax with so many on the market but I'm sure you'll enjoy using whatever one you end up buying.

Britemax Vantage is well worth a look but Nattys seems ideal for you.

I'm glad I could help you out .

Jack


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

jack-c said:


> Hi Rìan, I completely agree with everything you said.
> 
> I know it's hard choosing a new wax with so many on the market but I'm sure you'll enjoy using whatever one you end up buying.
> 
> ...


Good man and thanks for all your help! 

Rían


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

I have had Nattys Blue for couple of years but found its not stored well in my shed, it's cracked and I have had to throw it away, first product I have fine this to. I have however just bought some Britemax Vantage and really like the way it goes on and comes off, plus the sheeting is amazing. I would definitely choose this above the Natty's


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

well, my Nattys Blue is cracked from the store
does its job (as a wax) since day one


next time - throw it to me


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

yeah dont throw it because it has cracked, most of mine are lol


----------



## Hoppo1979 (Jan 28, 2012)

I've just bought some Victoria Wax Concours for my Red Z3. Not had the car long, it costs around £20 for 100ml and £35 for the bigger size. I'm really impressed with it. It smells great and has left a great wet look shine.

I'm so impressed I have put my limited edition Angelwax Waxstock Edition on eBay! 

I've also got Collinite 476 and can vouch for what others say. Lasts ages but a pig to get off if you put too much on. I also bought a sample pot of Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub and used it on my old mk2 golf and liked it (dark blue)


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Hoppo1979 said:


> I've just bought some Victoria Wax Concours for my Red Z3. Not had the car long, it costs around £20 for 100ml and £35 for the bigger size. I'm really impressed with it. It smells great and has left a great wet look shine.
> 
> I'm so impressed I have put my limited edition Angelwax Waxstock Edition on eBay!
> 
> I've also got Collinite 476 and can vouch for what others say. Lasts ages but a pig to get off if you put too much on. I also bought a sample pot of Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub and used it on my old mk2 golf and liked it (dark blue)


I saw that....trendy tablecloth


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Hoppo1979 said:


> I've just bought some Victoria Wax Concours for my Red Z3. Not had the car long, it costs around £20 for 100ml and £35 for the bigger size. I'm really impressed with it. It smells great and has left a great wet look shine.
> 
> I'm so impressed I have put my limited edition Angelwax Waxstock Edition on eBay!
> 
> I've also got Collinite 476 and can vouch for what others say. Lasts ages but a pig to get off if you put too much on. I also bought a sample pot of Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub and used it on my old mk2 golf and liked it (dark blue)


Hi thanks for replying  what's durability like with Vic concours? Is it worth the money?


----------

